# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Skica të mijat!

## denku

Perjetesisht bashke!

----------


## denku

Meduza!!!!

----------


## denku

Vjeshte(punuar me pastela)

----------


## denku

Ujqerit!

----------


## denku

nje ujk tek sulet !

----------


## denku

!

----------


## denku

Keto jane pra disa nga punimet e mia.Foto i kam bere me cam ,pasi scanner nuk me punon.Keshtu qe dhe pastertia e tyre nuk le shume per te deshiruar,por megjithate pres mendimet tuaja.

pershendetje!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Denku,
Pergezime. Mua me pelqejne te gjitha skicat e tua. Jane emocionuese. Kane levizje dhe jete...

----------


## Alesia

Shume te bukura.
Pergezime, por na sill edhe disa te tjera.
Dukesh cuno qe ke talent. Mua me peqeu sidomos ato dy punimet me ujqerit..
Vashdo keshtu....

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Bukur fare vella!

Vazhdo edhe Pikaso do na Dalesh e kam seriozisht! ;)

Me respekt Drioni!

----------


## Pelasgian

Talenti eshte ai qe shihet kjarte ketu.

Ajo qe ke nevoj te besh tash eshte pune, pune pune dhe qdo here te permiresohet puna juaj.

Mendo qe je ne fillim te karieres artistike dhe ke nevoj te permiresohesh edhe 95 %. Se paku keshtu une mendoj per punen time.

Be krahasime te punes suaj me te atyre boteror dhe shiqo se sa ke mberri.

Nga ana artistike shiqo me shume kombinimin e drites dhe hijes. Kjo eshte ajo qe i jep jete qdo gjeje. 

Caravaggio eshte zbuluesi i ketij stili, pasta ke Gerit van Hornthorst dhe natyrishte Remnbrant.

Pa hije asgje nuk do te funksiononte ne kete bote, as ne.


Te uroj suksese

----------


## Fiori

Denku kam qene me pushime keto dite (dmth jo ne mundesine e perdorimit te kompjuterit) - kjo per te shpjeguar vonesen e pergjigjes.


Ne lidhje me skicat me lart nuk kam fjale, me suprizove....:I me shume sec kisha menduar. Shpresoj tu kushtosh me shume kohe krijimeve te tilla. Keshilla e vetme - mundohu te krijosh individualitet, mos lexo apo shijo shume piktura te tjera atehere kur ke ndermend te krijosh. 

Suksese dhe Fat ;)

----------


## StterollA

pakse talent lale.. me pelqyen shume.. sidomos ajo meduza
te uroj sukses ne te ardhmen, kush e di ndoshta krehonemi ndonje dite me ty

----------


## Reiart

Mire denku shume mire. Fillimi mbare gjysma punes.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me fal per nderhyrjen Denku.......por edhe ne mes te pyllit te jetosh pervec ujkut do ta vizatosh edhe nje sorkadhe.......a s'ke c'te vizatosh tjeter?
Ke talent thone keto tjeret....Piktori i talentuar e me bote nuk vizaton ujqer gojeshqyer e dhembe skermitur.

----------


## dimegeni

Po pse ca vizaton piktori i talentuar?Ndonje sorkadhe tu bo sh****n?

----------


## Reiart

Apo ndonje sorkadhe ne gojen e ujkut?!

----------


## denku

The survival!

----------


## denku

Fole e braktisur nga shume zogj!
Ndoshta presin pranveren te kthehet.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

ja dhe sorkadhen ku e ke ta vizatoj,,,dhe here tjeter be good boy se do i themi te vizatoj ty ne gojen e ujkut CORAZON,,,apo jo dime?

----------

